

Ask HN: what do you guys think of JavaFX? - ktharavaad

In the RIA world, with the release of proprietary frameworks+runtime such as Flex, Silverlight and opensource HTML+JS based frameworks such as cappacino and sproutcore, how does JavaFX stack up? Anyone has played with it yet? is it simply Java applets of the late 90s again or is it something worth learning and looking into for building rich-media applications?
======
ThomPete
The problem with JavaFX as with Silverlight is that they are missing something
very important in their understanding.

RIA is not really about the developer support but about the designers. If you
don't have your support from there its going to be hard to compete.

The RIA world is a very different world from the enterprise development world
that most developers are used to.

So no I don't personally believe you should look into it. Concentrate on
Flex/Air, HTML 5.0, PHP, Ruby and the usual Java, C++, C, C# and what have
you.

